# Need help removing a bandage



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake has his one rear floppy dew claw removed Monday but the vet really did an amazing job with taping the bandage to make it chew proof. My problem is in the morning I have to try to remove it....I don't have blunt tipped scissors to try to cut it off. Any suggestions? I have read that some will use warm water but I don't think that would get past all the adhesive and he does have stitches that won't be removed until next week. I also read mineral oil? Help it's a lot of tape and I don't want to hurt him or aggravate the site.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Will he not lay still enough for you to safely use regular sissors?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know it A LOT of tape....I can't believe how well she wrapped him up. I dont know how to get the scissors going because it's so sticky....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did the vet ask you to take it off?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes the vet told me to remove in 3 days and come back in 7 to 10 days for the stitches. 
I guess I am going to try a tiny bit of mineral oil on a qtip near the areas that are on the edges to get a place I can cut going, the tape is so stuck to his fur...poor baby!I am sure the surgery area is well wrapped in gauze. I just have never seen so much tape....and I am stuffing a kong with ground beef tonight and freezing it so maybe that will buy me some time. Any other suggestions to loosen the adhesive other then oil?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> My problem is in the morning I have to try to remove it....


It's an IQ test.  

I suppose the easiest way to do it would be to locate the end of the tape and un-tape it going the opposite way of how it was taped, if you cannot use regular scissors. 

If you can use scissors, don't cut over / near where his stitches are, cut on the opposite side of the leg. Carefully run the scissors under the tape/bandage, and cut little by little. Don't try sliding all of the scissors under and then cut - just the tip.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have tried to pick at the end where the tape ends BUT holy #%%^[email protected] this stuff is like white duct tape!!!! I am going to try using little manicure scissors and maybe just do a tiny bit at time. I think once I get past the adhesive stuck to his fur it should be easier. But gosh it's like a cast!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Mineral oil usually works. At the vet clinic I worked for we had a special spray for removing bandages but I have no idea what it was. maybe you could run him back by the vet and have them take it off if all else fails.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I managed to get the darned thing off. I used mineral oil on a qtip at the edges of each end of the "wonder bandage" to make the adhesive let go of his fur. I took scissors and slowly cut it....he laid there and watched me like a brave good boy! I am a bit surprised how many stitches but he has HUGE feet and so that dew claw was beginning to get pretty big as well. 
The tissue around the stitches looks puffy? Not swollen per say just the skin at the incision. Normal after 3 days in a bandage?


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Should be fine, if there is actual swelling, redness, heat, purulent drainage then I would be heading in, but puffiness isn't uncommon. Glad to hear that you were able to get that bandage off without any drama!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

There is no swelling or drainage at all, but it is red and there is some bruising. He is on amox twice a day for 7 days. He isn't bothering much at all yet which I am thankful for.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi renee, no advise to offer, but i do have a question

why remove his dew claw? thanks


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Bruising is normal, as long as it's getting more and more swollen.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Josh, 
He was born with one rear very floppy attached dew claw. It wasn't removed when he was a baby, as it should have been. I was trying to wait until he is neutered but it was getting way to big and I was really growing concerned he was going to catch it something hiking or playing outside and tear it. He has HUGE feet and so the dew claw was getting big also, I was taping it to go hiking or when I knew he was going to be playing rough outdoors. I chose not to anesthetize him for it because the procedure only take 10-15 min so he was giving an injection to heavily sedate him.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks renee, so my pups dew claws were most likely already removed? I'm assuming the dew claw is the one higher up on their leg....

hope jake heals quick!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Josh, 
More then likely he wasn't born with them, must puppies aren't born with them,,,,,but well my Jake he's something special....he had to have one!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

oh ok...thanks for filling me in. sometimes i read something on this board and am just totally clueless haha


----------

